
Orpheus' Lyre Puts Kerberos to Sleep - cryptonector
https://www.orpheus-lyre.info/
======
based2
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/07/13/kerberos_bug_dead_a...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/07/13/kerberos_bug_dead_after_two_decades/)

[https://issues.apache.org/jira/projects/DIRKRB/versions/1234...](https://issues.apache.org/jira/projects/DIRKRB/versions/12340574)

[https://access.redhat.com/security/cve/cve-2017-11103](https://access.redhat.com/security/cve/cve-2017-11103)

[https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2017-11103](https://security-
tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2017-11103)

[https://www.h5l.org/advisories.html?show=2017-07-11](https://www.h5l.org/advisories.html?show=2017-07-11)

------
cryptonector
[https://thenewstack.io/credential-theft-flaw-found-
kerberos-...](https://thenewstack.io/credential-theft-flaw-found-kerberos-
implementations/)

[https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Die-Leier-des-
Orpheus-...](https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Die-Leier-des-Orpheus-
Samba-Microsoft-und-andere-fixen-kritische-Kerberos-Luecke-3770761.html)

